# ombre barre de menus



## arno1x (13 Juillet 2006)

bonjour à tous,
je pose une question peut être bête? mais comment fait on pour enlever l'ombre de la barre de menu svp.

merci de vos réponses
@+
Arno


----------



## ultra' (13 Juillet 2006)

tu peux utiliser deskshade qui retire en m&#234;me temps les ic&#244;nes du bureau.

Ou bien une widget yahoo supprime &#233;galement l'ombre sous la barre des menus, mais malheureusement je ne trouve plus le lien


----------



## arno1x (13 Juillet 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> tu peux utiliser deskshade qui retire en même temps les icônes du bureau.
> 
> Ou bien une widget yahoo supprime également l'ombre sous la barre des menus, mais malheureusement je ne trouve plus le lien


merci pour ta réponse, je vais chercher tous ça.
à bientôt & bonne soirée

Arno


----------



## arno1x (13 Juillet 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> tu peux utiliser deskshade qui retire en même temps les icônes du bureau.
> 
> Ou bien une widget yahoo supprime également l'ombre sous la barre des menus, mais malheureusement je ne trouve plus le lien


Super deskshade, je l'ai essayé et c'est super (je me répète) .

un grand merci à toi une nouvelle fois

@+

arno


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

GuiShade est le widget Yahoo.


----------



## arno1x (14 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> GuiShade est le widget Yahoo.


Merci COrentin pour ta réponse. 
@+
Arno


----------



## Pierre-Nico (14 Juillet 2006)

Malheur !!!!!

DeskShade fait disparaître Yahoo Widget, noooon !

Impossible d'utiliser les deux en même temps ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (15 Juillet 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Malheur !!!!!
> 
> DeskShade fait disparaître Yahoo Widget, noooon !
> 
> Impossible d'utiliser les deux en même temps ?



Pas de solutions ?


----------



## arno1x (15 Juillet 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Pas de solutions ?


salut Pierr-Nico

ben là non pour ma part je n'ai pas de réponse à ton problème, j'emploie juste DeskShade & ça fonctionne bien.
@+
Arno


----------

